# Cubing on Facebook



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

LATEST UPDATE: Facebook is getting rid of application tabs on user profiles. You already can't add my "speedcube" application to you profile anymore, and they'll remove the existing ones in a few days. As there doesn't seem to be an alternative way to do it, this looks like the end of my application.
http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/415

Original message:

I'm working on a little application for facebook, showing cubing stuff in a tab on your profile. So far it only shows your WCA records in a tab on your profile, but I intend to add more. For example announcing your new records on your wall or comparing your records with those of your friends.

http://apps.facebook.com/speedcube/


----------



## r_517 (Apr 22, 2010)

great!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 22, 2010)

Just another way for facebook to rule our lives.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. Does it work properly for you?

(I can tell from my database that you're using it, but as it's only visible to your friends on facebook, I can't see it there)


----------



## riffz (Apr 22, 2010)

That's actually a great idea. Awesome work. Looking forward to more features.


----------



## Googlrr (Apr 22, 2010)

I just added it. It works perfectly. It will be nice too see what other cool things you could add.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome. But how did it know my WCA profile (out of the list of ~10)?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome app is awesome


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Awesome. But how did it know my WCA profile (out of the list of ~10)?



That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Awesome. But how did it know my WCA profile (out of the list of ~10)?



My application can ask facebook for some basic information of you, among it your facebook name. I take that and compare it against the names in the WCA database, suggesting the ten most "similar".


----------



## Baian Liu (Apr 22, 2010)

It says competitions as of Apr 22, 2010, but it doesn't display my records from Baltimore Spring, which was Apr 18, 2010.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Thanks. Does it work properly for you?
> 
> (I can tell from my database that you're using it, but as it's only visible to your friends on facebook, I can't see it there)



i tried several times typing "cube" but found nothing. then i typed "speed" and found it works fine


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 22, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> awesome app is awesome



agreed

Nicely done and with a very clean layout.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 22, 2010)

r_517 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Does it work properly for you?
> ...



I had to do this too.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd like it to appear more readily, so it's like "oh hey. I'm statue. I cube" right as one gets to my page, but with facebook, I'm not quite sure if that's possible.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

Baian Liu said:


> It says competitions as of Apr 22, 2010, but it doesn't display my records from Baltimore Spring, which was Apr 18, 2010.



Sorry about that. It shows the last date I fetched the WCA's export data, and the export was outdated. I updated it now, please try again and let me know whether it's correct now.

I'll change it to say the date of the *creation* of the export.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i tried several times typing "cube" but found nothing. then i typed "speed" and found it works fine



You mean on your profile to add the tab? It should display it for you to choose, like in the image below. Was it not shown there?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > i tried several times typing "cube" but found nothing. then i typed "speed" and found it works fine
> ...



If you've used lots of applications, you have to search for one. It will only show 5 applications.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'd like it to appear more readily, so it's like "oh hey. I'm statue. I cube" right as one gets to my page, but with facebook, I'm not quite sure if that's possible.



Do you mean the delay from clicking on the "Cube" tab until it appears? I think that's a general facebook issue, I get the same with their own tabs (Wall, Info, Photos). If you mean something else, please explain.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stefan: if people use a lot of apps (games, etc), it won't be there, as other stuff will clutter it. Instead, they will have to search for it in the text field. "speed" works fine.



StefanPochmann said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like it to appear more readily, so it's like "oh hey. I'm statue. I cube" right as one gets to my page, but with facebook, I'm not quite sure if that's possible.
> ...


I mean for the box to be on my "home page" when people search for my name, or visit my wall, as it was a long time ago, in many updates ago, when everything was on your "wall"
it shows up fine in the "cube" tab.


----------



## Baian Liu (Apr 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Baian Liu said:
> 
> 
> > It says competitions as of Apr 22, 2010, but it doesn't display my records from Baltimore Spring, which was Apr 18, 2010.
> ...



It is correct now. Thank you.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> If you've used lots of applications, you have to search for one. It will only show 5 applications.



Ah, thanks. Now how do I solve that...

I could call the tab "Speedcube" (or "SpeedCube"), but I'd rather keep it short so people can fit more tabs there (facebook is getting rid of boxes, new applications will have to be on their own tabs, so I fear it might get crowded).

I can't call the application "cube", has to have at least 7 characters


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool. Thank you for this.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > If you've used lots of applications, you have to search for one. It will only show 5 applications.
> ...



Call it Cube Records?

EDIT: Is there a way to add tags?


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome idea!

Suggestion for development: Any chance it could show the whole profile (i.e. National/World rankings) as well as the times?


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 22, 2010)

just used this, it's awesome 

btw can you perhaps implement it so that it shows ur world ranking as well? (*cough* to show off *cough* )


----------



## r_517 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



only this way at present 
i think the easiest way to solve it is to modify the "help" image


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > If you've used lots of applications, you have to search for one. It will only show 5 applications.
> ...



If it won't show up there, you can go to Account-> Application Settings-> Edit Settings (beside speedcube)-> Add (beside tab)


----------



## r_517 (Apr 22, 2010)

to add a note in the third image would be fine like this





my drawing sucks


----------



## r_517 (Apr 22, 2010)

ps: the forum was down just now?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, I changed the help, now it says to pick the application from the list or enter "speedcube". That should suffice, I think.



Stachuk1992 said:


> I mean for the box to be on my "home page" when people search for my name, or visit my wall, as it was a long time ago, in many updates ago, when everything was on your "wall"
> it shows up fine in the "cube" tab.


I think that's not possible, sorry. At least I've read that they're reducing applications to tabs, so no more boxes and stuff more directly on the profile (except already existing ones, and they might be disabled some day as well).



Cyrus C. said:


> Call it Cube Records?


Well, right now it's just the records, but maybe I'll add that you can list your puzzle collection there or other stuff, so that wouldn't fit.



Cyrus C. said:


> EDIT: Is there a way to add tags?


Where would you like to add tags?



kinch2002 said:


> Any chance it could show the whole profile (i.e. National/World rankings) as well as the times?


Maybe, but I think I'd make it an option. All those rankings would make it quite crammed and I prefer it to be slim and clean. So it should be a choice of whether to display the ranks. There's a link to your WCA profile page, I'll rewrite the text to point that out more clearly.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 22, 2010)

Great idea! I added it on my facebook.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 22, 2010)

That is really cool. Thanks!


----------



## Kian (Apr 22, 2010)

Works well for me. Pretty darn cool.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

Yaeh, 42 users now


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 22, 2010)

This is great. Thank you very much Mr. Pochmann.


----------



## Kian (Apr 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Baian Liu said:
> 
> 
> > It says competitions as of Apr 22, 2010, but it doesn't display my records from Baltimore Spring, which was Apr 18, 2010.
> ...



I can confirm that it has updated the Baltimore competition because my results are accurate.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 22, 2010)

Now people can see my crappy times.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 22, 2010)

I like this idea very much. So often i get cubers request to add me and i don't know who they are. With this app, it will make it easier to just click the tab, click their profile link and see if i have been at a comp with them, or where about in the world they are based on past competitions, that sort of thing. I appreciate the work.


----------



## anders (Apr 22, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Now people can see my crappy times.



Crappy times? Check mine


----------



## Kian (Apr 22, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> I like this idea very much. So often i get cubers request to add me and i don't know who they are. With this app, it will make it easier to just click the tab, click their profile link and see if i have been at a comp with them, or where about in the world they are based on past competitions, that sort of thing. I appreciate the work.



Is it hard being a celebrity?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 22, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> With this app, it will make it easier to just click the tab, click their profile link and see if i have been at a comp with them



Hmm. Stefan, is it possible to show shared competitions when you visit the page of someone else with the app?


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 22, 2010)

Muhaha, not even Facebook can escape my cubing life! 

BTW, how do you make an application?


----------



## Chuck (Apr 22, 2010)

Your contributions always impress me. Thank you, Stefan.


----------



## Mitch15 (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 22, 2010)

gotta set this up when I get home from work.


----------



## Laura O (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not really using facebook (I log in every 3 month or so), but this app is really cool.
Thank you, Stefan!


----------



## nathanajah (Apr 22, 2010)

It worked, thanks Stefan. 
I think it would be better if you could add ranks.

EDIT: Oops, already asked.


----------



## Raffael (Apr 22, 2010)

neat app, i like it.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 22, 2010)

That's cool.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 22, 2010)

Woah cool, too bad i dont have a WCA profile.


----------



## Konsta (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice job! And thank you!


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 22, 2010)

Kian said:


> Is it hard being a celebrity?



The paparazzi can get annoying, but most of them are pretty respectful. 

I think a lot of people go through the friends lists of other cubers and add anyone that has a profile pic holding a cube. Don't act like you don't get the same situation. The Barry Brothers are almost as big as the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 22, 2010)

It works great!





Hey...isn't that friend invite in the picture from ME? lol


----------



## whauk (Apr 22, 2010)

at least you should include NR ER and WR. people shall know that i have one 
really nice app


----------



## Carson (Apr 22, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > With this app, it will make it easier to just click the tab, click their profile link and see if i have been at a comp with them
> ...



I have no clue how Facebook apps work, or how hard this would be to implement... but this would be a very cool feature.


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > With this app, it will make it easier to just click the tab, click their profile link and see if i have been at a comp with them
> ...



"Mutual" Competitions, that would be awesome!


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > With this app, it will make it easier to just click the tab, click their profile link and see if i have been at a comp with them
> ...



If I can ask the API for the visitor's facebook ID and if the visitor is using my app so I know the WCA ID, then yes. Don't know yet whether I can get the facebook ID, still learning the API. I'm not sure though how useful it will be for Dave's purpose, as he might not be able to see their cube tab unless he's already their friend. I'll make a little statistic about this later, how many non-friend users allow me to see their cube tab. But anyway, this is now on my todo list, thanks for the idea, guys.



megaminxwin said:


> BTW, how do you make an application?



Pretty easy. If I remember correctly, I did this:
1. Register as developer.
2. Register a new application.
3. Copy their PHP library and sample application to my webspace.
4. Small configuration of my app (name, location, ...)
Then I had a running application which I modified.

They had a nice one-page tutorial but apparently it's gone. Google "developers.facebook.com/get_started.php" and look at Google's cache of the page if you want to see it. But it might be better to look at the current documentation if you actually want to use it.



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> SCREENSHOT
> Hey...isn't that friend invite in the picture from ME? lol



No idea. I got a facebook account a long time ago but then never really used it and ~230 friend requests piled up. Then I confirmed about 130 of them, people I actually know (some even actually my friends, woohoo!) or who I could see are cubers. But now my facebook home contains non-cubing stuff from people I don't know, and even _"cuberIdontKnow and personIdontKnow are now friends"_ announcements which I really don't care about and which I can't even make the system hide. Thinking about "unfriending" some again in order to reduce the clutter. For now I've changed to only confirming people as "friends" who I actually know well. Don't want to offend anyone by not confirming their friend invite, I'd just prefer having only a few dozen "friends" I'm really familiar with rather than hundreds that I'm not really familiar with.


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> SCREENSHOT
> Hey...isn't that friend invite in the picture from ME? lol





> No idea. I got a facebook account a long time ago but then never really used it and ~230 friend requests piled up. Then I confirmed about 130 of them, people I actually know (some even actually my friends, woohoo!) or who I could see are cubers. But now my facebook home contains non-cubing stuff from people I don't know, and even _"cuberIdontKnow and personIdontKnow are now friends"_ announcements which I really don't care about and which I can't even make the system hide. Thinking about "unfriending" some again in order to reduce the clutter. For now I've changed to only confirming people as "friends" who I actually know well. Don't want to offend anyone by not confirming their friend invite, I'd just prefer having only a few dozen "friends" I'm really familiar with rather than hundreds that I'm not really familiar with.


Instead of deleting friends to make the homepage less cluttered, you can just click "Hide" beside the person's name when they are on the homepage. But I understand your "friendly" views.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> Instead of deleting friends to make the homepage less cluttered, you can just click "Hide" beside the person's name when they are on the homepage.



Ah, yes, right. See, that's the reason I didn't delete any yet - I'm still not quite familiar with the system and can imagine there are better solutions than deleting. Thanks. Ideally, there'd also be something additional to "friends", like "hobby-sharer", so I wouldn't have to abuse and devaluate the word "friend" just to connect to people I'd like to connecto to but who are not really my friends.


----------



## joey (Apr 22, 2010)

You can make friends lists.


----------



## Toad (Apr 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Andreas737 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of deleting friends to make the homepage less cluttered, you can just click "Hide" beside the person's name when they are on the homepage.
> ...



You can create friend groups but I don't think you can control anything between them, just a way to categorise people...


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I've seen lists/groups but just didn't have the time to look into these things, too busy working on other stuff. Like the app . Will learn more about being a facebook user later.


----------



## pjk (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, Stefan. How long did this take you to make (the app itself, not necessarily the graphics)?


----------



## Toad (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice and simple app. Would certainly be worth putting NR, CR and WR rankings in though as at the moment those numbers won't mean anything to non-cubers.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 22, 2010)

I think FaceBook needs a "like" option for apps, and a "like" option for Stefan Pochmann.
Thanks for pointing me to this one Charlie.
And thanks for creating and supporting the app Stefan. Your work is well thought out and implemented as always and I really appreciate that quality


----------



## Bryan (Apr 22, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> You can create friend groups but I don't think you can control anything between them, just a way to categorise people...



Yes you can. You can control what groups can see what. I get people that add me even if they've never been to a competition.


----------



## Toad (Apr 22, 2010)

Bryan said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > You can create friend groups but I don't think you can control anything between them, just a way to categorise people...
> ...



Oh that's cool, didn't realise that!!

And I'm probably one of the people on your "don't know these" list


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

pjk said:


> Nice, Stefan. How long did this take you to make (the app itself, not necessarily the graphics)?



Hard to say. Much of the time was for finding out how to get certain things done at facebook, and I didn't do it in one session but spread over several days. Let's say 10 hours, plus or minus a few hours 



AvGalen said:


> I think FaceBook needs a "like" option for apps



You can actually do that here:
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=110700882282434

On the top I just saw this:


> Introducing the Like button
> 
> Starting today people will be able to connect with your Page by clicking “Like” rather than “Become a Fan.” We hope this action will feel much more lightweight, and that it will increase the number of connections made across the site. Learn more.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Apr 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> _"cuberIdontKnow and personIdontKnow are now friends"_ announcements which I really don't care about and which I can't even make the system hide.



There used to be a setting for that, but I can't find it anymore. Gave up after 10 minutes.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure if this was asked, but I didnt see it while skimming through this.

About how often will the page update? 

also, this is the only app im using on facebook. lol. finally found one i like


----------



## Stefan (Apr 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> About how often will the page update?



It checks the WCA export once a day, and that gets updated a few times a week, usually after a competition weekend. It's mostly automated, I don't have to do anything and Ron just needs one click in the WCA admin backend.


----------



## Slash (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice app!
and +1 for displaying NR/CR/WR if possible (I think it is but I don't know much about facebook apps)


----------



## Ms. McFly (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to when you figure out how we can add our personal best to the list =)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 23, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, Stefan. How long did this take you to make (the app itself, not necessarily the graphics)?
> ...


http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=110700882282434 gave me This web page is not available.

The web page at null might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.

I will investigate how to do this after getting some sleep. And maybe the error will be gone by then


----------



## Lofty (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice little App Stefan! 
The confusion on searching for it is because it says Cube only on the drop down list so we try to search for cube but really its Speedcube that we have to search for. Not a big deal tho, you want to keep the name in the tab short but have to have the actual name long. 
I don't know if this has been suggested yet but maybe you can add a second box that looks exactly the same but displays user imputable times? That way we could display our official bests and our unofficial bests. Not a big deal tho as unofficial times aren't very important. 
+1 for displaying the world ranking to show off.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 24, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=110700882282434 gave me This web page is not available.


Hmm, it has and does work for me, and I didn't do anything with it. Maybe temporary facebook failure. If it still doesn't work for you, go to http://apps.facebook.com/speedcube/ and click "speedcube" on the very bottom of the page.



Lofty said:


> maybe you can add a second box that looks exactly the same but displays user imputable times? That way we could display our official bests and our unofficial bests.


Yes, that's on my todo list. I'd prefer the records to come from speedcubing.com, will have to talk about this with Ron again (getting them up to date and running, and then exporting). I'm already working on something similar, though.

And: woohoo, 200 users now . At least that's the number of entries in my database now, the application profile page says "165 monthly active users". That might mean how many people actually added it to their profile.


----------



## Micael (Apr 24, 2010)

It works fine. Thanks.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 24, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=110700882282434 gave me This web page is not available.
> ...


Happened for me too. But after hitting FB's home page, it worked. Cool


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 24, 2010)

Great.
Just after I quit Facebook, I get THIS.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 19, 2010)

Ive been using this for i duno a few weeks or something. Today i realised its only showing my results from my first competition, not my most recent. When i first started using it my most recent results showed up.
Any way to fix this or is it just a bug?


----------



## Stefan (May 19, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Ive been using this for i duno a few weeks or something. Today i realised its only showing my results from my first competition, not my most recent. When i first started using it my most recent results showed up.
> Any way to fix this or is it just a bug?



Oops. That looks like a bug. Thanks for letting me know, will fix it.


----------



## riffz (May 19, 2010)

Hey Stefan, I added the app for my girlfriend yesterday after the results of her first competition were uploaded to WCA, but there aren't any times showing for her. Do you have to wait until the next update cycle before the times will show?


----------



## Toad (May 19, 2010)

riffz said:


> Hey Stefan, I added the app for my girlfriend yesterday after the results of her first competition were uploaded to WCA, but there aren't any times showing for her. Do you have to wait until the next update cycle before the times will show?



It cannot reference to the online WCA database so Stefan just downloads a dump regularly of all the data for it to reference to. Presumably he hasn't done this since that happened.

(Correct me if this is wrong).


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 19, 2010)

My times haven't been updated.


----------



## Kian (May 19, 2010)

My averages were once updated through my last competition on May 1st, but now are not updated at least since April 17th. Just letting you know, Stefan. Not sure why that would be.


----------



## Stefan (May 19, 2010)

Should be "fixed" now. In quotes because I just ran the WCA export and my facebook import like usual and now it's magically ok again. I did notice yesterday's export zip was twice as large as usual, gotta look into that.


----------



## riffz (May 19, 2010)

Okay thanks, it's working now.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2010)

Bad news: Facebook is getting rid of application tabs on user profiles. You already can't add my "speedcube" application to you profile anymore, and they'll remove the existing ones in a few days. As there doesn't seem to be an alternative way to do it, this looks like the end of my application.

http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/415


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Nov 1, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 1, 2010)

Facebook keeps getting more and more retarded. Why do they change it like, every day now?


----------



## souljahsu (Nov 1, 2010)

I submitted my WCA id but I can't add the tab onto my profile


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Bad news: Facebook is getting rid of application tabs on user profiles. You already can't add my "speedcube" application to you profile anymore


 


souljahsu said:


> I submitted my WCA id but I can't add the tab onto my profile


 
'nuff said.


----------



## tim (Nov 1, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Bad news: Facebook is getting rid of application tabs on user profiles. You already can't add my "speedcube" application to you profile anymore, and they'll remove the existing ones in a few days. As there doesn't seem to be an alternative way to do it, this looks like the end of my application.



Oh boy, that's really bad news. Would've been a perfect place for Cubemania, too


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 1, 2010)

So it doesn't work? Dang.


----------



## Neo63 (Nov 1, 2010)

That was the only application tab that I have, and it was actually so useful, like, when someone randomly adds me, I can go check out his profile without searching him up on WCA database.


----------



## Toad (Nov 1, 2010)

Am disappoint.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 2, 2010)

I would use it but my WCA results suck 

oh, doesn't work?


----------



## theace (Nov 15, 2010)

Gotta be a way around this...

How about a box?


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 15, 2010)

i didnt know you had an application on Facebook


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 15, 2010)

Someone should make CubeBook or something...but I don't see how it would come in to much use because I think more people would still use SS...


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2010)

The cube tabs have already been deleted.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 15, 2010)

theace said:


> How about a box?



They got rid of boxes a long time ago.


----------



## theace (Nov 20, 2010)

Stefan said:


> They got rid of boxes a long time ago.


Oh. Never noticed haha! Isn't there any way around this?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2010)

theace said:


> Oh. Never noticed haha! Isn't there any way around this?





Stefan said:


> there doesn't seem to be an alternative way to do it


in other words: if you know how to do it, let me know, otherwise you're just annoying


----------



## Bryan (Nov 20, 2010)

theace said:


> Oh. Never noticed haha! Isn't there any way around this?


 
Yes, you just have to click a box that says, "No, I really really do want boxes".


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 20, 2010)

Stefan said:


> in other words: if you know how to do it, let me know, otherwise you're just annoying


 
haha. All stefan's replys are like this! using quotes and links and replying in a way to show people should think/read previous posts/google before making a post!


----------

